# If this were the other way around well...



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Newlywed Cliff Death Case: Jordan Linn Graham Released While Awaiting Trial - ABC News


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

Just watched your link. Three letters . . . OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mario Kempes said:


> Just watched your link. Three letters . . . OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She could have just gotten an annulment wtf! If it were the guy that killed her would he be out on bail-I think not.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What the guy on the news report said is that bail is not meant to punish. It's only meant to make sure that the person shows up to court. Remember that a person is innocent until proved guilty.

Now the prosecution has to prove that she's a danger to society. Guess they forgot to do that to start with.

Our system can be so screwed up.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> What the guy on the news report said is that bail is not meant to punish. It's only meant to make sure that the person shows up to court. *Remember that a person is innocent until proved guilty.*
> 
> Now the prosecution has to prove that she's a danger to society. Guess they forgot to do that to start with.
> 
> Our system can be so screwed up.


She admitted to doing it! The attorney that was interviewed is an idiot. Admission of guilt from the culprit is the purest form of proven guilty.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

3putt said:


> She admitted to doing it! The attorney that was interviewed is an idiot. Admission of guilt from the culprit is the purest form of proven guilty.


After she lied she admitted it on top of that Abrahms that supposed legal expert thinks she'll serve only a few years? These stories infuriate me.


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Intentional act, fueled by anger, admitted to doing it, damn I've had drunks spend more time in clink, what is going on in Montana. Who care about flight risk. Bail, million easy, that keeps her in there. Good lord!


----------

